
Is advertising immoral: A deep dive into the ethics of advertising - happybuy
https://www.magiclasso.co/insights/is-advertising-immoral/
======
bediger4000
> Along with war, taxes and inequality, it’s rare that we question
> advertisings morality.

I personally came to the conclusion that since all advertising (maybe beyond
simple notices of prices) is lies, it's all immoral, and to be avoided.

